
Check whether your Ledger Nano S is genuine - amingilani
https://support.ledgerwallet.com/hc/en-us/articles/360002481534-Check-whether-your-Ledger-Nano-S-is-genuine
======
icebraining
I don't get the title. I don't know Ledger, but I don't see how any company
can prevent others from making counterfeits, or buying and reselling pre-
initialized devices.

~~~
amingilani
Ledger makes crypto currency wallets. In the past they've claimed that the
wallet can't be tampered with and have encouraged buying from third party
sellers.[1]

Eventually someone found out that it wasn't, in fact, tamper proof and
reported it. [1]

[1]: I would usually cite these, but since I'm in bed they're all in the post
by the kid who cracked it.

Also, I should have used a better title. I'm sorry, the lack of sleep and
feeling of being misled probably triggered me into posting this immediately
without much though.

------
beaker52
Your Ledger is hardware-tamper proof. But if you didn't buy directly you
should check that your Ledger is genuine and, if being genuine, that someone
has not pre-configured it. This is basic stuff that has been a potential
concern from the beginning.

If it's not genuine, your Ledger hasn't been tampered with.

If it is pre-configured, your Ledger hasn't been tampered with either - it's
been pre-configured. You can reset it and start over with a brand new seed.
But if you use their pre-configured seed, the attacker will effectively have
the keys to your Ledger.

Neither of these are physically tampering with the Ledger itself and it's
impossible to avoid either attack with any device of this nature. You need to
receive a device (which may or may not be genuine) and you need to configure
that device (which may or may not be pre-configured by an attacker, hoping you
just use the pre-configured seed).

~~~
matharmin
There isn't an easy and reliable way to manually check that it is genuine.
However, their software won't work with a counterfeit device.

However, checking that it is not preconfigured is very important.

------
amingilani
What makes me feel misled is being told what opening the box that it was
tamper-proof[1], finding out it wasn't tamper proof[2] and now this.

[1]:
[https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2126/7913/files/Ledger_Tam...](https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2126/7913/files/Ledger_Tamper_large.jpg)

[2]: [https://saleemrashid.com/2018/03/20/breaking-ledger-
security...](https://saleemrashid.com/2018/03/20/breaking-ledger-security-
model/)

------
gwbas1c
A lot of this article discusses verifying that you actually bought an
authentic Ledger. No device can protect you from your own gullibility.

